

Ask HN: Startup jobs for International students - pvsnp

I am an international student (Computer Science and Math major) studying at a liberal arts school (yeah, I know) in the US, currently a senior looking for jobs. Without giving away too much, I want to say that I'm fairly qualified in programming and I have a decent GPA. I have a lot of research under my belt and interesting projects. I think working for startups is amazing experience but from what I've seen they are reluctant to hire international because of whole H1-B situation. How much of it is true? Is there a resource for finding out if a startup will take foreigners?
======
ohashi
You could try asking them? Is there a company or a small niche you're really
interested in? Might as well pitch yourself directly to them.

~~~
pvsnp
There are a few but I'm looking for more of a general consensus on the topic.
I'll definitely ask the company if they do take internationals.

